# Ran power steering without fluid for a few seconds



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

I was changing my serpentine belt, i drained the power steering container. When I put the new belt on. I started the car.. My car ran 5-10 seconds dry until I realized I did not connect the hose yet and refill the power steering reservoir.. Basically the pump ran what was only left in the pump itself... after I finished the whole process I made sure the pump worked good... it works great, no noise.. Just like before.. can running it like that for 5-10 seconds cause any problems or any damage?

Thanks


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

its fine...residual lubrication would keep it going for much longer than 10 seconds


----------

